# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  Anyone for polish exchange?

## Zhenya

Can anyone teach me polish? - I can help you with Swedish, French, English and Russian 
I have posted a simillar post in the E-pals section...but just so non of you polish will miss it here I go again! 
Serdecznie dziekuje!

----------


## kamka

What exactly do you mean by saying "exchange"? As in, I teach you this, you teach me that? If so, then I might be interested. I am polish, trying to learn russian (which doesn't work very good for me, my poor damaged brain  :: ).
but anyways, if you still need help polish, PM me and well see what we can do  ::

----------


## Zhenya

Yes that was what I meant (You teach me, I teach you) however I have not much experience in polish........so.....you have to take me from the start  ::  
I can helo you in Russian, Swedish, French or english....which you like. 
Best regards 
Zhenya

----------


## kamka

well, ok then, I'm up for it. Well, at least for trying  ::  
Could you e-mail me at kama.kierna@interia.pl to set all of the details??
And I'd be interested in your help with Russian, if that's alright.  ::  I'm actually a very beginner too, so we're both stuck with basics  ::

----------

